# ZDF Champions in chiaro in Italia



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2015)

Il canale tedesco ZDF canale 546 di Sky trasmetterà le partite della Champions in chiaro delle squadre Tesesche quindi anche con i match contro squadre italiane .

Si attendono aggiornamenti , Mediaset furiosa per la scelta si appella all UEFA .


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Agosto 2015)

quanto ci godo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2015)

Godo


----------



## wfiesso (28 Agosto 2015)

Dopo aver disdetto premium ci godo il triplo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2015)

Dovete sentire le parole del maledetto di B junior.. arrabbiato con i tedeschi...


----------



## wildfrank (28 Agosto 2015)

Benissimo, auspico altri "sabotaggi" simili.....


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Agosto 2015)

Una polemica ridicola ed inutile, qualcuno ricordi a Mediaset che per chi ha una buona connessione ad internet non ci sono Sky e Mediaset Premium che tengano, visto che c'è lo streaming.


----------



## [email protected] (28 Agosto 2015)

gli andassero di traverso quei 700 mln che hanno speso maledetti....


----------



## TheZio (28 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dovete sentire le parole del maledetto di B junior.. arrabbiato con i tedeschi...



Sempre più un genio PierSi... 
Per fortuna che non si interessa del Milan.. Ma almeno che convinca il vecchio a venderci una volta per tutte..


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Agosto 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> gli andassero di traverso quei 700 mln che hanno speso maledetti....



Ma che di traverso , gli andassero direttamente in der c........... Ulo


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (28 Agosto 2015)

Non capisco questo astio nei confronti di Premium. 
Vero, hanno scassato gli zebedei con l'esclusiva per tre anni, ma preferisco loro che con pochi spiccioli mi danno Serie A e Champions a Sky. E badate che Sky l'ho avuto per anni.
Abbinare 3 pacchetti su Sky vuol dire vendere un rene.


----------



## TheZio (28 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo astio nei confronti di Premium.
> Vero, hanno scassato gli zebedei con l'esclusiva per tre anni, ma preferisco loro che con pochi spiccioli mi danno Serie A e Champions a Sky. E badate che Sky l'ho avuto per anni.
> Abbinare 3 pacchetti su Sky vuol dire vendere un rene.



Condivido.. però non mi piace l'andazzo di Premium che copia Sky.. Una volta su Mediaset c'erano signori programmi (Pressing, Controcampo, Guida al campionato...) adesso c'è TikiTaka............ 
Sui diritti CL, secondo me è stata una scelta senza logica e, anzi, avrei cercato un accordo con Sky per non perdere l'EL..
Sui prezzi sono completamente d'accordo con te!


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo astio nei confronti di Premium.
> Vero, hanno scassato gli zebedei con l'esclusiva per tre anni, ma preferisco loro che con pochi spiccioli mi danno Serie A e Champions a Sky. E badate che Sky l'ho avuto per anni.
> Abbinare 3 pacchetti su Sky vuol dire vendere un rene.


Pochi spiccioli?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo astio nei confronti di Premium.
> Vero, hanno scassato gli zebedei con l'esclusiva per tre anni, ma preferisco loro che con pochi spiccioli mi danno Serie A e Champions a Sky. E badate che Sky l'ho avuto per anni.
> Abbinare 3 pacchetti su Sky vuol dire vendere un rene.


Paragonare il servizio di Sky e Mediashit non esiste ... Sky è avanti 1000 anni


----------



## eldero (28 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Paragonare il servizio di Sky e Mediashit non esiste ... Sky è avanti 1000 anni



Esatto


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo astio nei confronti di Premium.
> Vero, hanno scassato gli zebedei con l'esclusiva per tre anni, ma preferisco loro che con pochi spiccioli mi danno Serie A e Champions a Sky. E badate che Sky l'ho avuto per anni.
> Abbinare 3 pacchetti su Sky vuol dire vendere un rene.



sono 3 anni che ho premium , ma quest'anno ho aspettato a rinnovare perche' la perdita di fox sport e' una cosa che non mi va giu'....

e paragonare sky a premium e' una cosa che non esiste.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Paragonare il servizio di Sky e Mediashit non esiste ... Sky è avanti 1000 anni



Parole da scolpire nella pietra


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Agosto 2015)

Ho Premium, ma questa cosa è da comiche XD Tutto sto casino per la Champions in esclusiva e mò c'è ZDF. Ahahah


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2015)

Anche qualche anno ci fu una polemica simile con Sky e un altro canale riguardo questa questione, e in quel caso Sky non potè far nulla; la ZDF ha come sua politica quella di trasmettere in chiaro almeno una partita delle tedesche, quindi se Mediaset volesse limitare i danni dovrebbe accordarsi con ZDF per far trasmettere in chiaro il Wolfsburg quando le altre due giocheranno con Juve e Roma.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Parole da scolpire nella pietra



Certo, Sky è diecimila volte meglio, soprattutto se guardi tutto lo sport, i film e le serie tv. In quel caso il confronto non esiste.
Ma se guardi solo il calcio (come nel mio caso), forse conviene Premium perché paghi molto meno. Poi per carità, ciascuno spende i soldi come meglio crede


----------



## cremone (29 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo astio nei confronti di Premium.
> Vero, hanno scassato gli zebedei con l'esclusiva per tre anni, ma preferisco loro che con pochi spiccioli mi danno Serie A e Champions a Sky. E badate che Sky l'ho avuto per anni.
> Abbinare 3 pacchetti su Sky vuol dire vendere un rene.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Paragonare il servizio di Sky e Mediashit non esiste ... Sky è avanti 1000 anni



Avete ragione entrambi nel senso che Sky è meglio ma Premium costa meno



Miro ha scritto:


> Anche qualche anno ci fu una polemica simile con Sky e un altro canale riguardo questa questione, e in quel caso Sky non potè far nulla; la ZDF ha come sua politica quella di trasmettere in chiaro almeno una partita delle tedesche, quindi se Mediaset volesse limitare i danni dovrebbe accordarsi con ZDF per far trasmettere in chiaro il Wolfsburg quando le altre due giocheranno con Juve e Roma.



Probabile, nessuno vorrà grane


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2015)

Beh, Premium c'ha ragione.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Certo, Sky è diecimila volte meglio, soprattutto se guardi tutto lo sport, i film e le serie tv. In quel caso il confronto non esiste.
> Ma se guardi solo il calcio (come nel mio caso), forse conviene Premium perché paghi molto meno. Poi per carità, ciascuno spende i soldi come meglio crede


Va bhe' magari ho esagerato, però si io guardo tantissimi sport, mi piacciono tanto' e sky in questo è meglio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh, Premium c'ha ragione.


In cosa? Guarda che ZDF mica ha trasmesso la partita per fare il dispetto a Premium...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> In cosa? Guarda che ZDF mica ha trasmesso la partita per fare il dispetto a Premium...



È tutto spiegato nel primo post. Nelle case Italiane, in TV puoi guardare la Champion solo attraverso reti mediaset. Se poi, non vi piace il servizio o altro, è un altro discorso. La ZDF non deve e può trasmettere in chiaro in Italia. Sennò facciamo che ognuno fa come vuole. Poi non lamentiamoci però.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2015)

Mio papà ha Sky a casa e io mi vedo tutto con Skygo. Quindi ho tutto (sport, calcio, ondemand, film, serie tv e blablabla) e non pago una cippa. E mia sorella idem. Con un abbonamento vediamo Sky in tre famiglie. Non posso che amare Sky


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Certo, Sky è diecimila volte meglio, soprattutto se guardi tutto lo sport, i film e le serie tv. In quel caso il confronto non esiste.
> Ma se guardi solo il calcio (come nel mio caso), forse conviene Premium perché paghi molto meno. Poi per carità, ciascuno spende i soldi come meglio crede



Si, poi finisce la partita e in studio c'è Ciccio Graziani...


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È tutto spiegato nel primo post. *Nelle case Italiane, in TV puoi guardare la Champion solo attraverso reti mediaset. *Se poi, non vi piace il servizio o altro, è un altro discorso. La ZDF non deve e può trasmettere in chiaro in Italia. Sennò facciamo che ognuno fa come vuole. Poi non lamentiamoci però.


E chi l'ha deciso? Quale legge?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Dai ragazzi non facciamo il solito discorso , Sky è 10.000 volte meglio ... Su tutti i piani , per non parlare dell OnDemand ecc ecc ... Per il discorso prezzo ... Se devi pagare 30€ e vedere quella M di Mediashit pago 50 e mi godo sky ..

Io non conosco nessuno che sia passato da Sky a Premium senza pentirsi


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (29 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si, poi finisce la partita e in studio c'è Ciccio Graziani...



Dipende se ti interessano i commenti del post partita. Io li detesto, appena finisce la partita spengo tutto. E comunque Caressa non mi sembra 'sto gran esperto...


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È tutto spiegato nel primo post. Nelle case Italiane, in TV puoi guardare la Champion solo attraverso reti mediaset. Se poi, non vi piace il servizio o altro, è un altro discorso. La ZDF non deve e può trasmettere in chiaro in Italia. Sennò facciamo che ognuno fa come vuole. Poi non lamentiamoci però.


Non parliamo di cose che non si sanno. Sai che Mediaset ha trasmesso in chiaro nel satellite Lazio Bayer? Quindi tutto il mondo collegato ad hotbird vedeva la partita? Zdf può trasmettere in chiaro sicuramente su astra dove esiste una legge che vieta di criptare il segnale e nel quale si sono visti sia i mondiali sia gli europei.
Zdf inoltre si vede regolarmente con il digitale a Bolzano, e nell altro canale tedesco si vede la formula 1 in chiaro. Il satellite non è Sky.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non parliamo di cose che non si sanno. Sai che Mediaset ha trasmesso in chiaro nel satellite Lazio Bayer? Quindi tutto il mondo collegato ad hotbird vedeva la partita? Zdf può trasmettere in chiaro sicuramente su astra dove esiste una legge che vieta di criptare il segnale e nel quale si sono visti sia i mondiali sia gli europei.
> Zdf inoltre si vede regolarmente con il digitale a Bolzano, e nell altro canale tedesco si vede la formula 1 in chiaro. Il satellite non è Sky.



Va bene capo. Vedremo come andrà a finire


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Agosto 2015)

Su astra esiste una legge tedesca dove è proibito criptare. Nessuno può bloccarmi il mio decoder non Sky. E zdf non è l'unico canale che trasmette fta la champions grazie a dio.
Al massimo possono togliere zdf dal decoder Sky. Sky non è satellite. Io vedrò sempre zdf su astra.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (29 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Su astra esiste una legge tedesca dove è proibito criptare. Nessuno può bloccarmi il mio decoder non Sky. E zdf non è l'unico canale che trasmette fta la champions grazie a dio.
> Al massimo possono togliere zdf dal decoder Sky. Sky non è satellite. Io vedrò sempre zdf su astra.



Leggevo su un sito che Mediaset potrebbe chiedere alla Uefa di obbligare Zdf a mandare in onda le partite delle altre squadre tedesche, impedendo così agli italiani di vedere la Juve in chiaro. Certo che sarebbe un colpo anche per loro, perché sarebbero obbligati a non mostrare mai il Borussia. E comunque vada, Mediaset perderebbe l'esclusiva assoluta, perché qualcosa si vedrebbe su Zdf. Una bella lotta


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

No jaq guarda che Carlo ha ragione , potrebbero ( ma anche no ) al massimo togliere il canale da sky ma non possono criptare il segnale ... Il segnale è univoco per tutta HotBird


----------



## juventino (29 Agosto 2015)

*ZDF ha annunciato l'elenco delle partite in chiaro e fra queste figura Juventus-B. Moechengladbach. Smentita quindi l'ipotesi di una richiesta di Mediaset di trasmettere il Wolfsburg al posto della Juve per entrambe le gare.*


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *ZDF ha annunciato l'elenco delle partite in chiaro e fra queste figura Juventus-B. Moechengladbach. Smentita quindi l'ipotesi di una richiesta di Mediaset di trasmettere il Wolfsburg al posto della Juve per entrambe le gare.*



Godo !


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2015)

Nota di colore. Oggi Piccinini non ha detto nemmeno una volta in telecronaca "potrete seguire la Juventus esclusivamente su Premium"  strano perchè di solito almeno 6 volte lo urla


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Settembre 2015)

*Yves Confalonieri, in un' intervista a La Repubblica ha detto che il segnale di ZDF su Sky, sarà criptato e non più disponibile.
*Vergognosi.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Yves Confalonieri, in un' intervista a La Repubblica ha detto che il segnale di ZDF su Sky, sarà criptato e non più disponibile.
> *Vergognosi.



Lo trovo giusto, scusa Mediaset ha pagato un fottio per avere l' esclusiva in *TUTTA ITALIA.*


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo trovo giusto, scusa Mediaset ha pagato un fottio per avere l' esclusiva in *TUTTA ITALIA.*



Hai perfettamente ragione, mediaset ha pagato i diritti a caro prezzo e quei soldi che mediaset ha versato finiscono anche nelle casse delle società di calcio che in Italia , ricordiamo, si mantengono quasi esclusivamente sugli introiti dei diritti Tv ,parlando della mia squadra, se possiamo permetterci di pagare 5 mln di stipendio a dzeko o 3,5 a Salah lo dobbiamo quasi esclusivamente alle televisioni, può non piacere questa situazione ma è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Kevin Arkins (9 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Una polemica ridicola ed inutile, qualcuno ricordi a Mediaset che per chi ha una buona connessione ad internet non ci sono Sky e Mediaset Premium che tengano, visto che c'è lo streaming.



Non so se sia permessa la mia domanda...ma dopo il blocco di roja directa, dove si possono vedere in streaming le partite di B o del calcio estero?
Io sono passato a Mediaset a giugno dopo 13 anni di scai e prima ancora Telepiù e Stream, per 2 motivi: A) scai è, ormai Gobbentus Tv ( e già questo è stato motivo validissimo per mandarli a fare in .... B) la Champions in esclusiva su Mediaset.
Consapevole che avrei visto meno cose, felicissimo di non sentire e vedere più caressa, mauro, marocchi, bergomi, marchegiani d'amico, sconcerti, trevisani, cosatti e compagnia cantante...Mi spiace non vedere Liga e Premier ma per ora, nessun pentimento...Dopo anni di abbonamento a pacchetto quasi completo (spendevo 67 euro al mese), senza mai 1 euro di sconto o una promozione autentica, è stata una goduria dare disdetta...Mi hanno telefonato per due mesi, proponendomi sconti fino al 50% per riattivare...Ma ormai era una questione di principio, volevo che perdessero un abbonato!


----------

